# Meet Atticus Finch



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all - thanks for your help as I come up my learning curve - looking forward to more advice along the way. Atticus Finch (Atticus for short) won't be coming home until late August, but getting ready for him. Posted a few pics from my visit to him and his siblings.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Where did you post them? I can't wait to see your little guy. Exciting time for you.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

In my albums - sorry if I messed that up - its hard learning how to navigate


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm getting the hang of this gradually


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love his name--what a mouthful for such a sweet little guy! But, I'm sure he'll grow into it just fine! Welcome! 

I haven't figured out how to find pictures in the albums, but will go look around and see if I can find them.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME! I love the name!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wave:
Little Atticus is too cute!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Sam, welcome to the forum. :welcome: Congrats on Atticus  I love his name!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Sam and :welcome: to the forum. Little Atticus is so sweet, and what beautiful colorings. I look forward to hearing about your journey together.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Sam and Atticus, love the name! We'll be waiting for photos...hoto:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm picturing you yelling Atticus Finch on the rare occasions he'll need a scolding .... too cute.

Welcome.

:tea:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Sam and Atticus!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Sam in NY NY and little AF. Looking forward to reading more bout the little guy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am re-reading "To Kill a Mocking Bird" now. I love the book, the man, the name and now the Havanese. Send more photos.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum and congratulations on your new puppy. Love the name -- To Kill a Mockingbird is one of my favorite books and movies.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for this welcome - I've set up 2 albums in my profile and will add pictures once he comes home. He's just 5 weeks today. Its gratifying that so many of you have the warm feeling of the character of Atticus Finch, as I do, from the book and movie - "to Kill a Mocking Bird." Great read and film if you're not familiar. Have a great day,


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to you and Atticus. He looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome Sam and Atticus! I suspect there will probably be some little puppy nicknames . . . he may turn into "Attie" and "Finchie" and other cute little puppy names (and we can't forget "Scout" my favorite TKAM character). Almost everyone on here can admit to a couple of cutsie nicknames they end up calling their dogs. Ours for Jackson is "Silly" thanks to my husband!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

I suspect you are right Kathy - I'm leaning toward Atticus, but there are those here that lean toward Finch - both actually work for me. Knicknames have a way of just taking care of themselves. Growing up, my family owned a mutt named Frisky - but my sister and I called him The Kooda-Puk. Go figure! Thanks for your post,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just looked at your albums. Amazing the difference two weeks makes. Atticus is a cutie pie. Interesting aside, I named my son after another Gregory Peck role. His name is David (from David and Bathsheba). Loved To Kill a Mockingbird, both the film and the book.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome sam and Atticus. why can't I find your album? is it in the gallery? Att-i-boy looks adorable and now I want to see more.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

Click on his name, then public profile and on the right you'll see his albums.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Geri. Oh what a cutie-pie. Congrats again.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Missy!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now I got to look too, he's adorable! Bet you can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*He is so cute! I bet you can't wait to get him home and snuggle with him!!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Welcome to the Forum and congratulations on your new puppy. Love the name -- To Kill a Mockingbird is one of my favorite books and movies.


Ditto!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

You getting excited, Sam?! Any updates?


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Patti,
Just waiting to hear from the breeder about his visit to the vet. Today they turned 8 weeks - assuming nothing bad at the vet I'll be able to pick him up next Thursday. No new pics - just this one to the left and those in the 6~7 week album in my profile.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love that picture of him! I can't wait to see more after you get him home!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

He looks like a muppet


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

He is so cute! He looks exactly like one of my daughter's stuffed animals. And I love the name - it's one of my favorite books and movies.

It's so hard to wait, isn't it?


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

dainnj said:


> He is so cute! He looks exactly like one of my daughter's stuffed animals. And I love the name - it's one of my favorite books and movies.
> 
> It's so hard to wait, isn't it?


Hi Damaris - Thank you. It is hard to wait, but only 5 days to go. One of my favorite books too. I figure at some point I'll get a second dog and call her "Scout".


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

In that case, you're commiting yourself to 3 havs. You have to have one named Boo.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

dainnj said:


> In that case, you're commiting yourself to 3 havs. You have to have one named Boo.


Wow - that may be a houseful! :wink:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing all about picking up the pup.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Great name*

What a cutie! Love the name. I think that's the only book that Harper Lee wrote. Definitely one of my fav novel. I can't wait to share the story with my kids when they are older.

My pup will be 8 weeks tomorrow, shots and vet checked, so I will probably pick him up on Aug 19th.

It will certainly be neat to compare notes on their developments as they go through phases.

Enjoy!

Anh


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Sam,
How did the vet visit go for the pups? Atticus will be home in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Patti - everything is great. Picking him up on Thursday afternoon. Everything looks good to go!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm soooo excited!!!! I'm in love with him already, just in that avatar picture! He doesn't even look real! I'm looking forward to hearing about his little personality, too.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Today was Atticus Finch's homecoming day. I don't know whether he is more tired or me. I posted some pics at my profile of homecoming day, which is also his 9 weeks birthday. Let the games begin! :tea:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Home Atticus!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I just love his color and his sweet little face!!!!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

He is so cute.I just picked up my puppy last friday.He isnt making many mistakes but thats because i take him out so often.Ill be glad when he knows that he needs to go outside.But its only been a week.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

virginia said:


> He is so cute.I just picked up my puppy last friday.He isnt making many mistakes but thats because i take him out so often.Ill be glad when he knows that he needs to go outside.But its only been a week.


Hi Virginia- what is your pups name? He is cute - his face is similar to Atticus'.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

His name is ace.I thought his coloring was very similar to atticus.What a great name.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome home Atticus. What a great name! He's adorable.


----------

